# Why cant I ship first class internationally via paypal?!?!



## FPF (Feb 11, 2013)

I am beyond frustrated. Using a mac to do business has been such a nightmare. I am unable to use click and ship because its not mac compatible. Now I am getting international orders now and when I change from shipping domestically to shipping internationally paypal wont let me ship via first class anymore. My only option is priority or priority express, which is over 20 bucks to ship. I went to the post office to ask but they barely speak english and kept telling me just to use click and ship. WTF. Is there a way to ship first class using paypals shipping system when shipping internationally? Im ready to break this stupid macbook pro in half and go buy a POS dell.


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

I think your last sentence contains your answer. Sorry! This is part of the reason I left the Mac world some years ago


----------



## BangkokShopper (Sep 24, 2013)

I do not understand ? you can charge what you want and ship as you want, Paypal has nothing to do with ti ?


----------



## angippp (Apr 13, 2013)

BangkokShopper said:


> I do not understand ? you can charge what you want and ship as you want, Paypal has nothing to do with ti ?


possibly 'first class' is a domestic shipping option so when selecting international your presented with more expensive options. 

Thats what happens in the uk anyway. even parts of the UK are off the beaten track enough to not be covered by 'first class' mail


----------



## calhtech (Feb 4, 2012)

FPF said:


> I am beyond frustrated. Using a mac to do business has been such a nightmare. I am unable to use click and ship because its not mac compatible. Now I am getting international orders now and when I change from shipping domestically to shipping internationally paypal wont let me ship via first class anymore. My only option is priority or priority express, which is over 20 bucks to ship. I went to the post office to ask but they barely speak english and kept telling me just to use click and ship. WTF. Is there a way to ship first class using paypals shipping system when shipping internationally? Im ready to break this stupid macbook pro in half and go buy a POS dell.


I'd check with Paypal, at one time they would not offer SELLER PROTECTION on an International shipment unless it was shipped Priority or Express mail. They WOULD give the option let you ship it First Class, but always posted a DISCLAIMER to this affect. I'd call them and see if this is the case. If you are able to ship other methods with your mac, then this not the problem. Most of the time, they tie directly to the USPS with a JAVA app. I am pretty sure JAVA is universal. Good luck!

CalhTech>


----------



## BangkokShopper (Sep 24, 2013)

Seller protection is BS anyway, they always find a way to cheat you...


----------



## jtilden (Sep 30, 2013)

I installed a vitual machine on my Mac and can now run all windows applications to include click and ship...you should look into it as an option


----------



## NoXid (Apr 4, 2011)

I know this is a year old, but like me, others may find this when searching for related info.

It was not a computer issue. PayPal does not offer First Class International. Ebay _does_, but PayPal ain't ebay even if you are using PayPal to pay for your ebay shipping.

Endica offers First Class International.


----------



## buffettnh (Mar 11, 2013)

stamps.com or any othyer ship program will offer it. Paypal shipping is limited.


----------

